# Camperstop Sierra Espuna closed



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

I have just received this email from friends of the owners:

"Camperstop Sierra Espuña, Totana, is sorry to have to say that due to unforeseen circumstances they are forced to close for an unknown period of time.

Anyone wanting to visit the camperstop should keep in touch with the blogspot. camperstopsierraespuna.blogspot.com for updates to this information. They are sorry for any inconvenience this may cause anyone".

I have put a review to this effect on the database. They have asked for their entry in the database to be removed - but I dont see how to do this. Could someone help here, please?

Graham


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Think this needs mod/nuke help*

Mod can you help and perhaps move to nuke to do

Carol


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

will have to be an admin input - will flag up the report.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

gandj said:


> I have just received this email from friends of the owners:
> 
> "Camperstop Sierra Espuña, Totana, is sorry to have to say that due to unforeseen circumstances they are forced to close for an unknown period of time.
> 
> ...


Hi Graham

I have just seen Boggymikes flag so I have added your review to the entry for the camperstop and also added an Admin note to the entry, that should serve to inform anyone planning to visit the camperstop.

We will check out what is happening there and if it is not going to re open the entry will be removed.

Thanks for the info.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*http://inglescamperstopsierraespuna.blogspot.com/*

http://inglescamperstopsierraespuna.blogspot.com/


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Mike
I hope the owners sort things out because we stayed there twice this winter and we think it's a cracking little aire.

I will be monitoring via local friends and will update with any news.

Graham


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: http://inglescamperstopsierraespuna.blogspot.com/*



teemyob said:


> http://inglescamperstopsierraespuna.blogspot.com/


Thanks for the link...it is within the campsite entry as well :wink:

MHF Campsite entry <<<


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Ros and I stayed at this camperstop in early March 2012 and we were very impressed. It's just off the A7 and a useful stop-off when heading to and from Almeria.

It's in a suburban area about 1/2km from the foothills of the eastern slopes of the Sierra Espuna. Lots of walking and biking in the hills or biking along the canal on the flat.

We met an english couple, Martin and Judith, who live very close to the Aire and they showed us some brilliant walks in the hills from 1 to 4 hours duration. 

At the site we saw Short-Eared Owls and Spotted Cuckoos (barnstorming some Magpies to distract them and gain access to their nests.) In the hills we saw Bonellis Eagles (or maybe they were booted Eagles) soaring.

There are some fabulous walking & mountain biking routes - 31 are marked trails.

The site itself is very private and well presented. You can sit out in the evening under a gazebo enjoying panoramic views east and the mountain range in the west.

If the site re-opens we'll be back next year.


----------

